# The Knicks are 'in the game' for Kevin Durant, according to report



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kevin Durant considers the New York Knicks a possible destination for when he hits free agency in 2016, according the New York Daily News' Frank Isola. A person close to Durant reportedly said "no question about it. Kevin loves Carmelo (Anthony). It could work in New York." The Knicks are therefore "in the game," per Isola.
> 
> Speculation about Durant's free agency began last season, when his hometown Washington Wizards emerged as a possibility. In Isola's piece, the Lakers, Mavericks and of course the Thunder are also mentioned as viable destinations. The Knicks haven't been linked to Durant until now, mostly because it was assumed they'd never have a chance to land the Thunder star. The Knicks don't exactly have the greatest history of recruiting superstars to New York in free agency recently.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/1/29/7944981/kevin-durant-rumors-free-agent-knicks


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

According to Frank Isola...And the NY Daily News. I say he might go to Charlotte and I have more faith in my sources than in Isola


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not buying it, but I'm all for being wrong on this one. Think it's a Thunder/Wizards battle.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

But Melo and Durant play the same position...I just don't see it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> But Melo and Durant play the same position...I just don't see it.


Melo is a PF. All effective line-ups with him in them over these past few years have featured him at the 4. No fit problem I can see with Durant. Just surround them with a rim protecting big, a perimeter lockdown guy, and an unselfish PG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> But Melo and Durant play the same position...I just don't see it.


Melo would be the PF.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Still don't see it. Sure, Melo has played PF before. So has Durant. But effectively? There's a reason Oklahoma City traded a more talented player in Jeff Green for a space-eater in Perkins to take that next step and move Durant to SF. Eventually, Knicks would have to do the same w/ Melo and then what would you have?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Still don't see it. Sure, Melo has played PF before. So has Durant. But effectively? There's a reason Oklahoma City traded a more talented player in Jeff Green for a space-eater in Perkins to take that next step and move Durant to SF. Eventually, Knicks would have to do the same w/ Melo and then what would you have?


Melo is suited to play PF more than Durant though. Durant is lanky, Melo is a solid meat ball looking mother ****er. 

I don't know if I'd want to build my team around a sf-pf combo who both take 90% of the teams shots though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Melo is suited to play PF more than Durant though. Durant is lanky, Melo is a solid meat ball looking mother ****er.
> 
> I don't know if I'd want to build my team around a sf-pf combo who both take 90% of the teams shots though.


I think it would be a much more fun experiment than anything else the Knicks can feasibly attempt in their current situation. Why not?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I think it would be a much more fun experiment than anything else the Knicks can feasibly attempt in their current situation. Why not?


If it's their only option? Sure. I'd rather have a fleshed out quality team around Melo instead of trying to force two year in year out scoring title threats to coexist at basically the same position though.


----------

